# Anyone dig the blues?



## rockinlespaul (Jun 8, 2010)

Or am I the only one.

Been playin' geetar for 30 years and I love the blues. Of course good ol rock n roll is cool too!

I love blues of all kinds! Especially when I'm smokin' and relaxin'...ah yeah...


----------



## dam612 (Jun 8, 2010)

love the jazz fusion


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah I use to listen to it a lot but I cant quite remember any names at the moment...I'll come back and repost when they come to mind 
peace.


----------



## just8420 (Jun 10, 2010)

i love blues'ie type music


----------



## rockinlespaul (Jun 11, 2010)

So many to list....

Howlin' Wolf
Muddy Waters
BB King
Peter Green
Mike Bloomfield
Clapton
SRV

The list goes on and on...


----------



## Schotzky (Jun 14, 2010)

oh ya, bb king, howlin wold, and some others i forget their names too. 
i just listen to it on pandora its a pretty good place to hear blues, except the fucking commercials. ugh i hate commercials


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jun 14, 2010)

[Youtube]wEiyGgWt6no[/Youtube]


----------



## chichi (Jul 25, 2010)

I realize it's an old thread, but...I stream Pandora and made an Allman Bros. station and they pick it out for me!! Live Clapton, BB, Taj Mahal,Levon Helm, and they throw a Johnny Cash in there sometimes.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 25, 2010)

One of my favorite new age groups is "The National"....Awesome blues/indie rock band. Awesome vocalist with perfect lyrics. Check em' out 

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## SysKonfig (Jul 29, 2010)

Check out this kid play blues piano: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCBUPlKuCdo

I am twice his age, yet not half as good. But I try.

I love almost anything blues.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 29, 2010)

the blues bros. is one of my favorite movies...some great music in that, so yea i guess im a fan


----------



## mrbunny (Jul 29, 2010)

Robben Ford kicks ass.

[youtube]yGJafrBw5UA[/youtube]


----------



## baaamalaaam (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh hell yes!
I've been playing guitar for 15 years. (Im 23 now)
Raised on the Blues and classic rock.
Hendrix is who made me want to play when I was a kid. Now I love everything from classical, jazz fusion, to metal and prog.
One of my favorite albums is Allman Brothers Live at the Fillmore East. AMAZING!!!
Im glad I got all my gear when I was younger, cause now I spend all my money on motherfucking plants!!!
I've got a 1980's brown grill-cloth marshall JCM-800 with a boost circuit added...
but my baby is my Fender 60th anniversary american deluxe, Ash strat... aged cherry sunburst. Damn, she's a hottie!


----------



## Illumination (Jul 31, 2010)

Going see BB King and Buddy Guy next month...WOOHOO

Namaste

"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## princecheck13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice. I might of added some slight chordal variation in the guitar part especially during the intro. It get's repetitive. Easy to fix. Nice song.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't beat a bit o' Leadbelly...

[video=youtube;LAQMjDTFp_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAQMjDTFp_4[/video]


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Potologist said:


> One of my favorite new age groups is "The National"....Awesome blues/indie rock band. Awesome vocalist with perfect lyrics. Check em' out
> 
> Peace, Love, and Happiness


you could be confused. this is blues...
[youtube]tWLw7nozO_U[/youtube]
notice how the instruments take a life of their own?
this is not blues
[youtube]RnI28bdZylM[/youtube]
singing about sad or dark things doesnt make it blues. if thats the case n sync, backstreet boys, britney spears, and savage garden could be blues. not trying to troll or anything but please dont tell people that the national is blues.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 2, 2010)

7:35 in first vid he starts playing behind his back. im going to start a church of stevie and we can worship the fender. whos with me?


----------



## baaamalaaam (Aug 2, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> 7:35 in first vid he starts playing behind his back. im going to start a church of stevie and we can worship the fender. whos with me?


I AM SO FUCKING IN!!! 
I love my strat!!! Had an amazing jam session/BBQ tonight with some friends I haven't seen in forever. Im still really fucked up; of course it only ended about 30 minutes ago. 
Music is a language that usurps all other forms of communication. I don't know how many of you here jam or play in a band, but talk about heightened consciousness, goddamn. You get in that zone where simply eye contact can signal a change in the dynamic, or a key change. It's almost a telepathic/extra sensory experience.
Im gonna go pass out.
Peace.
Oh, and fuck the police. I don't think that can be said too often.


----------



## stonedassassin43 (Aug 6, 2010)

hell yeah blues and blues influenced music are the best. John lee hooker is pretty cool, and i just love smoking a spliff and listening to red house by jimi hendrix


----------



## baaamalaaam (Aug 7, 2010)

stonedassassin43 said:


> hell yeah blues and blues influenced music are the best. John lee hooker is pretty cool, and i just love smoking a spliff and listening to red house by jimi hendrix


100% agreed, my friend. That song never gets old. It's just the perfect mix of heavy, slow, blues--drenched in psychedelia. AWESOME!!!


----------



## emilio613 (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtlVSedpIRU 

Always loved that simple style of blues. But anything like that goes for me. Loves the Blues, so don't worry man, you're not alone!


----------



## zhn0k (Aug 9, 2010)

i love hard blues... like in the becker's intro.


----------



## Oneton (Aug 9, 2010)

i dig this [video=youtube;CTWenQVUL3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTWenQVUL3E[/video]


----------



## emilio613 (Aug 11, 2010)

Another type of blues I am a fan of, are the songs done by classic rock groups at times. My favourite examples is the Doors. Roadhouse Blues, Maggie Magill (those two are ym favourite songs).


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 11, 2010)

[youtube]4UByYWMeY68[/youtube]
[youtube]VQsqRBCXiuw[/youtube]


----------



## andar (Aug 14, 2010)

[youtube]4up4VP8zjyc[/youtube]
[youtube]3MCHI23FTP8[/youtube]


----------



## solardavid (Aug 14, 2010)

good thread ,me i am a johny lee hooker man,old school


----------



## andar (Aug 14, 2010)

[youtube]9J3j74R9dbw[/youtube]
[youtube]rOyj4ciJk34[/youtube]
[youtube]zYrVwGxlcFA[/youtube]
[youtube]BIvka3SSv9Y[/youtube]
[youtube]zpuaCoK_rl4[/youtube]


----------

